# Ramp étiquette



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Is this hows it supposed to be done? Its how I do it. 
Launching: Get your stuff ready to go before you pull up to the ramp. Straps off plugs in. Back in trailer, lower engine start it back out your boat, park it on a dock not blocking the ramp (if available, if not idle in the water not to block it) Park the truck. get in drive off... 5 minutes MAX. I can do it in 5 by myself from backing in to heading off. 

Recovering: 
Park boat on dock not blocking the ramp. If there is no opening wait till there is one 25 feet from dock facing it. 
Get truck wait in line to recover. Back up, drive boat on, winch up, drive to unloading area not blocking the ramp and put on straps. Remember to remove rods from upper rocket launchers. Drive away and notice that $15 Cobia jig in the trees when you forgot to remove said rods last week. 

What I have seen many times all these situations last weekend: 
Launching: Reverse truck, right before you get to the water get out to unstrap transom straps Get back in truck, Oh crap the plug. Get boat floating use 2 ropes with 2 people to pull it off. Lose control of boat almost hit boat next to you because 1 of the 2 is to weak or 9 years old.. Unload truck and put stuff in boat. Keep boat at the ramp even though there is an open space to park it. Try to start. Take off cowling.. Trouble shoot for 15 minutes while blocking ramp. get it started and 5 feet from dock WOT right for the sandbar. 

Recovering: Oh look the ramp dock has an open spot I will pull in there. Get in truck be the 5th trailer in line. Boat is now blocking 1 lane. FINALLY back up trailer, take up 2 lanes, winch boat up and pull out 15 feet to pull the plug and start to unload boat blocking the ramp..


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Second method is pretty much the standard, I believe... oh, and don't forget to yell and cuss at your wife and/or kids because they couldn't read your mind, and because everything is their fault.


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

DawnsKayBug said:


> Is this hows it supposed to be done? Its how I do it.
> Launching: Get your stuff ready to go before you pull up to the ramp. Straps off plugs in. Back in trailer, lower engine start it back out your boat, park it on a dock not blocking the ramp (if available, if not idle in the water not to block it) Park the truck. get in drive off... 5 minutes MAX. I can do it in 5 by myself from backing in to heading off.
> 
> Recovering:
> ...


Takes all types. 
I watched a guy at the Galvez launch last weekend on opening snapper weekend, take up one of the two launches and took his cowel off to start tuning his carbs. He stayed there for 30 minutes there were 5 or 6 trucks waiting to launch. I'm real surprised someone did not call him out because he was taking so long. I was already in the water rigging my boat for the trip. That's why I was there to watch the whole thing. 
Galvez is a horrible launch because of the current. He just added to the difficulty of using the launch. 
No one was rude, everyone just let the guy do his spring tune up on snapper morning on Saturday. But some folks aren't that nice and would have said something. I found it comical because he took over the launch as his own for half an hour while other trucks were lined up trying to launch. Very rude on his part. You tune your motor at home with hose pipe or after you launch and get out of everyone's way. 
He probably got towed in later that day .


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

Dawn, you pretty much summed up the problem :thumbsup:


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Yep. That's why I got a place on the water and put in my own lift. I know a lot of people can't do this but I figured (actually my wife figured) if I wanted to live a longer life than I deserve it was imperative I did not need to launch my boat at a public launch. I have had a few come aparts in the past at the ole public launch and my wife pointed out "you are not 35 years old anymore"!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks wife!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

This is why I launch before the sun pops up over the horizon, still gotta deal with the hordes recovering tho.
Bowlegs next weekend I believe, anybody wanna hang out at Liza and watch the antics????? Maybe do some filming like this....


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

kanaka said:


> This is why I launch before the sun pops up over the horizon, still gotta deal with the hordes recovering tho.


I tell people to meet me at my house 0430. 0435 I am leaving whether you are there or not. Getting back ehhh. I already limited out and am happy with no rush to get back.


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Perfection is almost as difficult to master as patience.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

DawnsKayBug said:


> I tell people to meet me at my house 0430. 0435 I am leaving whether you are there or not. Getting back ehhh. I already limited out and am happy with no rush to get back.


But if you stay out later, this is what might happen at the ramp...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q97uEzJojZM


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

kanaka said:


> But if you stay out later, this is what might happen at the ramp...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q97uEzJojZM


I hope that POS who threw the sucker punch did some serious time!


----------



## Timber63 (Apr 2, 2012)

We get a lot of dirty looks because we float the boat off of the trailer, and winch the boat back on. Our boat is an inboard. I don't have the option of trimming the motor up while loading. So the prop doesn't hit bottom.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Timber63 said:


> We get a lot of dirty looks because we float the boat off of the trailer, and winch the boat back on. Our boat is an inboard. I don't have the option of trimming the motor up while loading. So the prop doesn't hit bottom.


That part wasnt meant for the ones who have no choice but to float it off. It was more for the pontoon boat owners.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

I'm pretty sporty quick with the unload and the loading i do however prefer to have someone that can back a trailer in though i have to do 90% of the backing and switch drivers right at the water and hope and pray they can keep the boat straight. i like to start it when the outdrive hits the water and back it down slowly. the boats really to big to do a full launch and recovery in under 3 min by myself.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

It takes my fishing partner (Snatched it on pff) longer to park or go get the truck then it does for us to load or unload at the ramp. Well oiled machine we are!


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

I enjoyed living on the water for several years and parking the boat at the dock in the back yard. '
I am on high land and have to trailer now. It sucks.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Nahhhhhh, I like to pull up to a 2 lane boat ramp and block both lanes. Then get out and start to unload EVERYTHING out of my truck and put it in the boat. Then try to put the plug in, forget the plug wrench and have to dig in my tackle box. Then put the plug in. Unstrap the front of the boat and back her in (still taking up both lanes). Realize I forgot to unstrap the back straps and have to pull the boat out of the water to get to the straps. Unstrap them and back her in. Get the truck/trailer outta the water and get passengers situated (while truck/trailer are still in the launch area). Drive the truck to a spot and take up 3 spots. Walk back to the boat and fire her up while blocking 1 lane of the launch, make sure all my equipment is working, rig up a few rods, and by then I am already sweating so I gotta dig out a water outta the cooler! Dern!!! forgot the cooler!!! Gotta walk back to the truck and get it, get it situated in the boat. Passengers usually have to go to the bathroom by now so then I have to wait fer them!!! SO IT'S ALL THEIR FAULT!!!! SORRY!!!! HAHAHA! Can't believe I just wasted this much of my life typing this nonsense out (unfortunately it happens!)...:blink::shifty::blink:


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Ramp Etiquette for specifically Navy Point ramp.

Once boat is on the trailer.

Do NOT pull straight forward to tie down. Your blocking the ramp for larger rigs to be able to get turned and lined up to launch or retrieve another boat.


When you come up the ramp turn Right and pull way down before stopping to tie down.

I see this all the time. 




Any ramp......at night or dusk.....Turn the headlights OFF when on the ramp....Parking lights are fine. Your headlights aimed up in the air while loading your boat are BLINDING the guy in the other lane trying to back down.


----------



## Emerald Ghost (Mar 11, 2008)

2RC's II said:


> I have had a few come aparts in the past at the ole public launch and my wife pointed out "you are not 35 years old anymore"!


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
I resemble that.
A lot !


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

I trailer my boat every day, mostly use Liza Jackson in FWB. Seems to me most folks who have issues trailering are the ones who just lack much experience actually doing it. Folks that use their boat 1-2 times a month an new boaters probably just don't know any better. I can have my boat in the trailer and pulling out of the lot in less than 5 min but if I see someone having trouble I always offer a hand or a little advice. Now the ladies who feed the damn geese right on the ramp at Liza? I've got nothing for them, damn goose shit all over the ramp there!


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

That's why I like to go after 9:00 pm and be back on the trailer before 5:00am


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Dont even get me started on etiquette. Doesnt matter if its at the ramp or on the water, theres way too many people these days that have no shred of it.

A little story of mine. I tried my normal procedure last week with my new Tracker- unstrap, install plug, etc off the ramp, back in, unload...... My son had climbed into the boat to be ready drive out of the ramp area. As I was backing down the ramp (a slightly steeper one from normal) the trailer briefly went out of sight and I heard him go to yelling. I stopped and opened the door to see what he was yelling about, couldve been anythng with him, and lo and behold, my boat had decided to launch itself about 30 feet from the water. 4 feet of the bow was resting on the back of the trailer, everything else was resting on the skeg in the middle of the concrete ramp.:blink: Ive never even HEARD of this happening!! 

After a couple of minutes of head scratching and ******* engineering we got it hooked back up to the winch and I cranked it back up onto the trailer as my son let the truck and trailer slip back down the ramp and under the boat. Only damage was a few scratches to the leading edge of the skeg, mostly paint thank God.

Round 2, kept the bow strap on until I got a little closer to the water, stopped and unhooked the strap, son gets in to be ready to drive away from the ramp and go to backing up again. This time the trailer tires made it into about 2 inches of water and he goes to yelling again- boat launched itself off the trailer and into the water. Fortunately we had the motor up high enough and the water dropped off fast enough that nothing hit bottom but it definitely has me re-evaluating my launching procedure.

Im by no means defending bad ramp etiquette, many people are just rude, but also keep in mind sometimes theres a reason for the way people do things. 
If you come across a big white Ford hauling a black Tracker, be prepared to wait a couple of extra minutes for what seems to be bad etiquette and piss poor planning, especially if Im by myself. That bow strap now stays on until the trailer is almost fully in the water. Id rather risk causing you to wait a couple of extra minutes than risk costing myself a lower unit and wasting even more of your time while I winch the boat back onto the trailer from the middle of the ramp.

And as a testament to the fact that I shouldve just stayed in bed that day, I also wound up breaking the fish finder transducer mount off on one stump an hour later and bent a prop blade on another on the way back to the ramp at the end of the day. These sorts of things never happened in 10 years with my old duct tape and chewing gum boat and all this happens in one day with the new one. :cursing:


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

you know there COULD be two sides to the coin. Not everyone that comes to a ramp is as experienced as PFF'ers always are. Sometimes people didn't generationally fall into boating and perhaps they didn't have the luxury of a Dad or Granddad to teach them. SOMETIMES, people might just need a hand, advice or a break. I can remember launching at boggy point one time and a young lady was having difficulty with her single-wide jet ski trailer. She might've been 20 at the most. She probably never had the luxury of a seasoned person teach her the fine art of backing a short, single axle trailer (THE hardest kind of trailer to back in my opinion). well, I pulled up on my boat (end of day for us) and apparently she'd been at it a while. There were several trucks in line to launch and most were cussing her "stupidity" under their breath (actually they should've been commenting on her ignorance to be technically correct, she was "ignorant" of how to back a trailer, which we ALL have been at some point in our lives)

No one was checking on her, no one was coaching her, just standing back, honking, cussing and fuming.

I found a place to nose into the beach (I mean it WAS crowded) I went over and asked if she could use a hand, this poor girl was mortified! She was in tears and couldn't focus to drive much less back a trailer.

We backed her trailer down and helped her get launched and everyone "cheered" (@$$holes...I think that was as much to add insult to her...they could've helped easier than we did, coming in off a boat)

Anyway, there are NO LEGAL RULES for launching/unlaunching  No one is launching "wrong" just different than how you might. Perhaps next time, see if there's an opportunity to help instead of fume.

So just remember it is a busy time and everyone, the experienced and inexperienced alike, wish to enjoy their time on the water. Be grace-filled and have fun!

(and for the record.........I launch in a huge hurry and cuss some of them beneath my breath too:blink


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

It is great to see that really *NOTHING* has changed in the last 40+ years of boating .:thumbup:


----------



## 49913 (Apr 18, 2014)

I guess most of us don't want more regulation and enforcement in our lives, but can you get a driver's license if you can't parallel park? Anybody can buy a trailered boat, and anybody can take it to the ramp. Add to that the differences between the party craft culture and the fishing culture. A great big mess is what you get. What's the solution?


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey slick, sounds like what I did once when I went from a bunk to a tilt roller trailer. OMG what an experience as your backing down and all of a sudden you see the whole front underside of your boat!!

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Cap'n Davey (Mar 26, 2014)

At a minimum, Ramp Etiquette should be posted at each Ramp. A simple sign with Graphics. Education is key.


----------



## swhiting (Oct 4, 2007)

27 posts and nobody has mentioned the kids swimming at the Navy Point launch????


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

swhiting said:


> 27 posts and nobody has mentioned the kids swimming at the Navy Point launch????


Well now that you brought it up.....Geez those shit bags are a pain in the ass. Trying to get to the dock they just look at you like "hey man you are messing up our swimming" Can't stand that crap.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

You can't fix stupid, but you can numb it with a 2 x 4.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

When I bought my boat in March I took it to the ramp in the daytime and it was empty. I practiced different methods of launching it and recovering it about 20x total till I got it down pat. 
Thinking about it now, I can from the time the reverse lights are on to the truck is parked about 2 minutes max easily. Its almost one fluid movement. Stop truck when I see the transom raise, unhook the boat, hop on the bow, lower engine and start, reverse, moor, get in truck and park. Recovery about 3 minutes if that. 
Im gonna time it next time I am by myself.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Take a friend a twelve pack and sit at Shermans Cove. You'll have plenty of video for You Tube.


----------



## SLICK75 (Sep 4, 2010)

Billybob+ said:


> you know there COULD be two sides to the coin. Not everyone that comes to a ramp is as experienced as PFF'ers always are. Sometimes people didn't generationally fall into boating and perhaps they didn't have the luxury of a Dad or Granddad to teach them. SOMETIMES, people might just need a hand, advice or a break. I can remember launching at boggy point one time and a young lady was having difficulty with her single-wide jet ski trailer. She might've been 20 at the most. She probably never had the luxury of a seasoned person teach her the fine art of backing a short, single axle trailer (THE hardest kind of trailer to back in my opinion). well, I pulled up on my boat (end of day for us) and apparently she'd been at it a while. There were several trucks in line to launch and most were cussing her "stupidity" under their breath (actually they should've been commenting on her ignorance to be technically correct, she was "ignorant" of how to back a trailer, which we ALL have been at some point in our lives)
> 
> No one was checking on her, no one was coaching her, just standing back, honking, cussing and fuming.
> 
> ...


This situation occurred to me after I posted my comment earlier and, honestly, that sort of thing doesnt bother me. If someone is obviously having issues I have no problem giving them the time and space to sort it out or even a little advice if it looks like theyre going to tear something up.
Its the pricks out there that have the air about them that they own the ramp, they own the water and its their God given right to do whatever they want regardless of the effect it has on others. 



Mac1528 said:


> Hey slick, sounds like what I did once when I went from a bunk to a tilt roller trailer. OMG what an experience as your backing down and all of a sudden you see the whole front underside of your boat!!
> 
> Sent using tapatalk


Im not going to lie, when I first stepped out of the truck and saw my baby looking like a big black beached whale my heart kind of sank. But when I looked up and saw the look on my sons face and heard him squealing "I DIDNT DO IT, I DIDNT DO ANYTHING!!" I couldnt help but laugh- 17 years old and he was squealing like a 7 year old little girl LMAO. Honestly I wish I had gotten a picture of it. And then, after all the work to get it back on the trailer and it does it again right at the waters edge, I couldnt help but dig at hm a little more.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

I think that it is best to be patient. That's hard, though, and that's also why patience is a virtue.

I get more irritated at people who buzz launches and docks, leaving huge wakes.


----------



## Papajuju (Apr 18, 2014)

This reminds me of the thread we used to have here about boat ramp stories. I'll go find it and give it a bump.


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Yep, there are some folks that shouldn't operate boats and vehicles. Ya see it all at boat ramps


----------



## Solo_gig (Mar 26, 2014)

I think the biggest problem people have loading their boat is backing the trailer into the water to far. If they would let the bunk boards line the boat up. They would have a easier time getting it right the first try. It drives me crazy watching someone have to back in four times to get their boat even on the trailer. If you have to fight your boat to get it on the trailer maybe you need to work on the trailer a lil bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SHO-NUFF (May 30, 2011)

Jason said:


> Nahhhhhh, I like to pull up to a 2 lane boat ramp and block both lanes. Then get out and start to unload EVERYTHING out of my truck and put it in the boat. Then try to put the plug in, forget the plug wrench and have to dig in my tackle box. Then put the plug in. Unstrap the front of the boat and back her in (still taking up both lanes). Realize I forgot to unstrap the back straps and have to pull the boat out of the water to get to the straps. Unstrap them and back her in. Get the truck/trailer outta the water and get passengers situated (while truck/trailer are still in the launch area). Drive the truck to a spot and take up 3 spots. Walk back to the boat and fire her up while blocking 1 lane of the launch, make sure all my equipment is working, rig up a few rods, and by then I am already sweating so I gotta dig out a water outta the cooler! Dern!!! forgot the cooler!!! Gotta walk back to the truck and get it, get it situated in the boat. Passengers usually have to go to the bathroom by now so then I have to wait fer them!!! SO IT'S ALL THEIR FAULT!!!! SORRY!!!! HAHAHA! Can't believe I just wasted this much of my life typing this nonsense out (unfortunately it happens!)...:blink::shifty::blink:


 I have attempted to launch with these kind of folks more than I would like. My boat is ready to go when I get there 99% of the time.
On a rare occasion I have had a no-start at the ramp. I will quickly beach the boat away from ramp traffic before I pull the cowling to to troubleshoot and get out of everyone's way. 
Biggest problem I encounter is someone attempting to back a 6 foot jet ski trailer down the ramp. They will finally get there after several jackknife attempts.


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I was at our place on the River near Eutaw Alabama last Memorial Day weekend and it's directly across from the boat launch at the State Park camp ground. A Pawpaw and Grandma were launching their boat with one of those half million dollar tour bus motor homes about mid morning. When they finally got the bus stopped at the bottom of the ramp they had backed in up to the back window of the bus. Needless to say it blocked the ramp for hours until a wrecker finally arrived. Ain't nothing like a boat ramp on a Holiday. WLAO!!! I went over to try and help and they would not have any off that! We could have pulled them out with the trackhoe but after their attitude we just went back and watched as about 30 boats waited for hours as they blocked the entire ramp.


----------



## speckledcroaker (Mar 23, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

I prefer the nascar hispeed boat launch procedure.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

Had a friend whose boat slid off on the ramp. It was ugly
My bay boat had one of thise V guides on the front. When backing down I would leave strap on until wheels were in water. Then I would jump out & take strap off. The v guide did not have any friction & the boat creep off the trailer. . Never the less, the V guide is long gone & I installed 2 long runners in the center. Best thing I ever did !


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

pappastratos said:


> Had a friend whose boat slid off on the ramp. It was ugly
> My bay boat had one of thise V guides on the front. When backing down I would leave strap on until wheels were in water. Then I would jump out & take strap off. The v guide did not have any friction & the boat creep off the trailer. . Never the less, the V guide is long gone & I installed 2 long runners in the center. Best thing I ever did !


Hope your still unhooking the strap as you did before?


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

X-Shark said:


> Ramp Etiquette for specifically Navy Point ramp.
> 
> Once boat is on the trailer.
> 
> ...


 
I couldn't agree more. I see this everytime at that place. People pull straight up and stop. No common sense, or they just don't care.


----------

